# What kind of dart is this



## chris00144 (Oct 17, 2012)

what kind of dart is this ?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

That is a Guarmo Pumilio, or at least looks exactly like a Guarmo Pumilio.


----------

